# Trolling motor shaft length for deep V boats



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I am looking to put a new bow mount trolling motor on my Alumacraft Trophy Deep V boat. It presently has a 54" which only stays in water on calm days. Clearly needs at least 60" but wondering if any of you are using the longer 72" to get a better bite on days rocking on Erie? One measure of depth for my boat is that as it sits on the trailer, it looks like the 60" will extend 12" below the bottom of the boat hull.

would like to hear what others have setup and like or dislike.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 72” on my Starcraft Fishmaster 196. I never need the whole 72” for keeping the prop in the water. I lock it up with about 60” deployed which leaves about 12” sticking up above the unit. Having the leverage from that 12” sticking up is really helpful for stowing and deploying - especially when it is bumpy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

privateer said:


> I am looking to put a new bow mount trolling motor on my Alumacraft Trophy Deep V boat. It presently has a 54" which only stays in water on calm days. Clearly needs at least 60" but wondering if any of you are using the longer 72" to get a better bite on days rocking on Erie? One measure of depth for my boat is that as it sits on the trailer, it looks like the 60" will extend 12" below the bottom of the boat hull.
> 
> would like to hear what others have setup and like or dislike.


Look on their website and see what length shaft is offered on your boat.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Are you guys using 24v or 36. My crestliner is wired for 24 wondering if that would be enough. I also have a 9.9 kicker 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

jmyers8 said:


> Are you guys using 24v or 36. My crestliner is wired for 24 wondering if that would be enough. I also have a 9.9 kicker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I use a 24v on my Crestliner as an autopilot with a kicker for propulsion. At the end of the day the batteries are usually at 50%. If your using for anchor lock I saw an interesting tip to save battery life. Run the kicker at a low speed when holding position in a stiff wind.


----------



## cbellanca1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I run a 72 in shaft on my fishmaster 196.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

jmyers8 said:


> Are you guys using 24v or 36. My crestliner is wired for 24 wondering if that would be enough. I also have a 9.9 kicker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Put a rudder on your Minn Kota, use it as auto pilot & your kicker for propulsion. I have a 36v but very seldom run it at more than 2 1/2. My batteries are going on 5 yrs old and still load test fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

z


Whitefin said:


> Look on their website and see what length shaft is offered on your boat.


my boat is a 1999 model and they changed the specs in about 2002 on the Alumacraft Trophy series. the local dealer in TN put a 54" on it and when in Erie it spends as much time out of the water as in... Aluminum boats float like a cork and ride higher than fiberglass. and 54" vs 60" is not that much, thus why seriously considering the 72" version. looking at the auto deploy/trim model so can add/subtract depth where needed. on Erie run it deep and when fishing small lakes can trim it up.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Put a rudder on your Minn Kota, use it as auto pilot & your kicker for propulsion. I have a 36v but very seldom run it at more than 2 1/2. My batteries are going on 5 yrs old and still load test fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'll bite... what is this rudder you speak of. where can i get one? could be pretty efficient if on the shaft of trolling motor but i could also see some busted shafts if too much surface area of rudder and a bouncy day out there.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

jmyers8 said:


> Are you guys using 24v or 36. My crestliner is wired for 24 wondering if that would be enough. I also have a 9.9 kicker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


what is the advantage of 36v vs 24v other than power. i wonder if there are any efficiency gains if comparing them doing the same work since the 36v system will not have to run at full power vs the 24v perhaps. guess would have to see the energy consumption vs power output curve to determine this one?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have autopilot on my big motor and kicker so really only looking to add one for real early and later trolling under 1 mph and spot lock or inland lake fishing close to the bank 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

privateer said:


> z
> 
> 
> my boat is a 1999 model and they changed the specs in about 2002 on the Alumacraft Trophy series. the local dealer in TN put a 54" on it and when in Erie it spends as much time out of the water as in... Aluminum boats float like a cork and ride higher than fiberglass. and 54" vs 60" is not that much, thus why seriously considering the 72" version. looking at the auto deploy/trim model so can add/subtract depth where needed. on Erie run it deep and when fishing small lakes can trim it up.


Might want to check out how much shaft length you will lose with the auto deploy model. I don't have one but it looks like enough that wouldn't want it on erie.


----------



## dustin (Nov 14, 2007)

The rudder I have is from leelock.com. It is a magnum skeg.

Cost was around $100


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I have an alumacraft trophy, I have a 60 inch shaft , 36 volt , but 24 would be fine, I do have the rudder on it and it works great dont need the power setting past 3 , saves batteries big time,, same batteries since 2015, and still functioning like new ...Walmart everstart 29 series..., rarely does the motor come out of the water in 4 footers +,.now my buddy has a starcraft 196 fishmaster and has a 72 inch shaft because his boat rides higher above the water ,,


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

dustin said:


> The rudder I have is from leelock.com. It is a magnum skeg.
> 
> Cost was around $100


wonder if that will work with the newer minkota motors with the mega side transducer installed? will have to contact the mfg i guess


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a Lund Pro V 1875. MinnKota 60” shaft, wish I had a 70”.
Rudder is a great idea as well.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

privateer said:


> i'll bite... what is this rudder you speak of. where can i get one? could be pretty efficient if on the shaft of trolling motor but i could also see some busted shafts if too much surface area of rudder and a bouncy day out there.


Mine is very similar to the Leelock Magnum skeg but about half as deep. You can see it on their website. I designed mine & my son welded it. Mine works just fine. Very seldom need more than 2 1/2 setting to keep on track. In a crosswind I will turn the kicker to help the trolling motor. My surface area is about half of the leelock. Share your concern about too much surface area. I am going on five years now with this rudder no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

privateer said:


> wonder if that will work with the newer minkota motors with the mega side transducer installed? will have to contact the mfg i guess


I do not believe they make one for the MDI transducers, I looked. I did not call them but if they can somehow make one please let us know. I just sold my skeg in the marketplace because I went with hbirds and got the minn Kota with mdi. Loved the skeg on my old terrova though

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------

